# Lexington- No ranges question



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Anyone here know why there are no gun ranges in the immediate Lexington area? Are their county/city regulations that prevent it? Or is it just the Demo's? Ive talked to a few shop owners and other firearm enthusiasts but have yet to find a real answer. 

What gives? Anyone know for sure.


I know there was Bluegrass (expensive), they had a "fire" and did not rebuild.

I am a member of BGSL out in Wilmore, but the drive can be exhausting (40mins w/o serious traffic).


----------



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

*Lex Range*

I just got an email from Bud's that they are moving into a new place and they will have an indoor range, called them and they said they hope to have the range open sometime around June, but the store should be open late April, early May. Hope that helps some, will me.
EDIT, let me be a little more specific, I am reffering to 'Buds Police Supply' off Winchester Rd, not the Bud's in Paris. New place will be on Industry Rd


----------

